# اكسل شيت لحسابfixture unit



## محمد سلامه الراضى (19 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
ده ملف اكسل فيه جداول ماخوذه من كود السباكه نقدر نطلع منه Water Supply Fixture Unit
وكمان كمية المياه جالون / دقيقه من غير ما ندخل Hunter Curve


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (19 أغسطس 2011)

الملف في المرفقات


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## p.sniper (19 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي .. الله يجازيك عنا كل خير


----------



## amr fathy (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## appess (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامر السعدني (20 أغسطس 2011)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ده ملف اكسل فيه جداول ماخوذه من كود السباكه نقدر نطلع منه water supply fixture unit
> وكمان كمية المياه جالون / دقيقه من غير ما ندخل hunter curve


 


شكرا يا سيدي 

و ربنا يجزيك كل خير......


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (20 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يرضي عليك و يرضيك و يزيدك من فضله
تسلم ايديك و جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
عمل قيم و مرجعي ممتاز بكل المقاييس


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (22 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 أغسطس 2011)

ألف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله قيكم


----------



## omar khattab (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود و جاري المراجعة


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## وليد محمد السيدعلى (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael nesim (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (23 سبتمبر 2012)

wael nesim قال:


> الف شكر يا باشا


شكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## romah (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جهد مشكور


----------



## محمد العطفي (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (17 يونيو 2014)

الله يجازيكم بالخير


----------



## mahmood mrbd (10 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (22 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ماهر عطية (22 فبراير 2015)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## thaer11 (10 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hikhodary (11 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (14 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmed2722007 (16 مارس 2015)

مشكووووووور


----------



## حسن مسلم (19 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sharaf911 (21 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (17 مارس 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر طلعت (3 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 أبريل 2016)

ما شاء الله المتابعون يزدادون 
أكرمكم الله


----------



## Nile Man (30 مايو 2016)

thanks


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (11 يونيو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mona lotfy (22 يونيو 2016)

شكرا على المجهود وعلى الافادة


----------



## eng.mhk (28 يونيو 2016)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eyadinuae (10 يوليو 2016)

مشكور وبارك الله بكم ودمتم ..


----------



## ahmed samy (31 يوليو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

